# Shipping a car from the peninsula to Kuching



## tom.m (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for a reliable company to ship my car from KL to Kuching (Sarawak). Has anyone done this before? Got anyone to recommend, or avoid?


Thanks!

Tom.
Post subject: Shipping a car from the peninsula to Kuching


----------

